# newbie to gh



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 31, 2020)

i have tried multiple peds over the years and have always wanted to increase my gh...mainly for longevity and to try and look younger lol...i am still searching for someone i trust so i figured while i look for the product i want maybe some one can point me in the right direction of what type to try? not really worried about burning fat i have that under control i just want to try and get the feel young again feeling...i might be totally off so if thats not a good reason to want to use it please let me know ..i dont want to put things in my body just because but if there is truth to looking younger and feeling better i would like to look into it. so anyone who has used it would give me their opinion i would be grateful.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 31, 2020)

I have considerable gh experience ... I cannot say that felt or looked younger ... I can say it did burn fat and create a synergistic effect when taken with testosterone for creating lean mass ... it also takes time ... plan on a 1 year run for best effects ...


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 31, 2020)

thats what i heard i ran it once but it was only for two months and didnt do much...just trying to figure out if its worth the money since i dont have trouble burning fat


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 31, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> thats what i heard i ran it once but it was only for two months and didnt do much...just trying to figure out if its worth the money since i dont have trouble burning fat



I hate you


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 6, 2020)

I cant say that I have even seen anyone that took GH and "look" younger.  Now, by eating right and working out anyone can look younger, but I wouldnt attribute that to GH.  GH will make burning fat a little easier, sleep will improve and taken correctly and long enough you will experience muscle growth.  But like it has been stated, its something that has to be taken for the long haul.  At the expense, for what you are wanting to do, not worth the price.  Get Botox.


----------



## MikeLilley2020 (Apr 28, 2020)

I agree with all here that the growth hormone has been advertised that it supposedly helps to look younger. 

Preliminary studies on older people in the early 1990s gave the impression that the injections of growth hormone could slow down aging and improve the physical condition of older people. These data have been exaggerated by journalists and in advertisements. 

However, these data were later accompanied by the results of a study on mice, which showed that with a lower content of growth hormone or reduced sensitivity of cells to it, as well as with a lower concentration of IGF-1 during embryonic development, life expectancy is significantly increased. 

As for my experience with anti-aging supplements and noticeable effects, these were supplements with the main active ingredient DMAE. I used them for months 4-6 months. DMAE is the precursor of acetylcholine and one of the best sources for its production. Acetylcholine can also be produced from choline and lecithin together with vitamin B5. 

DMAE improved the appearance of the skin, muscle tone, skin tightness through the production of acetylcholine and better functioning of my nervous system. My girlfriend has also noticed these effects + a small fat burning effect. Rejuvenating cosmetics are also containing DMAE - I have not tried 😊 I can not say anything about it.


----------

